# I don't have Birth Certificate - will Affidavit Of Birth Certificate work



## eurekaguy4u (Sep 5, 2016)

HI All, 

I have no birth certificate as I was born before 1989 when it was not mandatory. Currently I live in different place than my birth place and need to file my documents for express entry as got ITA recently. 

What are the alternatives for birth certificate, will "Affidavit Of Birth Certificate" work. 

Euro


----------

